# Artic Accelero Hybrid II (Defekt) -Mindfactory stellt sich quer.



## ArktosFFM (6. Juni 2015)

Mindfactory hat mir heute mitgeteilt, dass sie für die Pumpe und überhaupt keine Gewährleistungen geben können, weil

- Der Radiator hat stellenweise verbogene Lamellen.
- Dieser Mangel lag nicht bereits beim Kauf vor, sondern fällt in meinen Verantwortungsbereich.

Kaufdatum: 04.02.2015
Reklamation/Einsendung: 27.05.2015

Auszug Mail vom 06.06.2015:

_Es wurden verbogene Lamellen vorgefunden-

Wir hatten Ihnen zuvor einen unbeschädigten Artikel übersendet.
Somit kann die Ware nur in Ihrem Verantwortungsbereich beschädigt worden sein.
Die Beweislastumkehr gem. § 476 BGB gilt nicht, da die Art des Mangels mit der Vermutung, dass der Mangel bereits bei Gefahrübergang vorgelegen habe, nicht vereinbar ist.

Damit tragen Sie die Darlegungs- und Beweislast für das Vorliegen eines Gewährleistungsfalls._

Weiterhin heißt es im Begleitschreiben der Re-Retoure:

_ Abgeleht aufgrund mechanischer Beschädigung, es handelt sich hier um einen Mangel, der bei Übergabe kein Bestand hatte bzw. auf einen Material/Produktionsfehler zurück zu führen ist.
Hiermit erhalten Sie den Artikel , in gleichem Umfang wie eingeschickt, zu unserer Entlastung auf Kunlanz zurück. _


*Ich find es eine Schweinerei mir wegen drei verbogener Lamellen, die komplette Gewährleistung zu versagen.
Ich habe den Radiator nicht bemängelt, sondern nur die Pumpeneinheit, welche auf der Karte sitzt.

Ist hier ein Antwaltstermin ratsam?*

Nie mehr AIO-Wakü - einmal und nie wieder.


----------



## Cross-Flow (6. Juni 2015)

Wer im billigsten Laden bestellt bekommt halt auch den billigsten Service. Wegen den paar Euro zum Anwalt? Wäre mir den Stress nicht Wert.


Ist die Pumpe defekt oder nur "Laut" ?


----------



## maCque (6. Juni 2015)

Vielleicht nützt es was direkt bei Arctic anzufragen.


----------



## Noxxphox (6. Juni 2015)

also ich mag mindfactory nich so...
ich habe ein dort für 250€ nen board betsellt und nen rma board erhalten....
wprich es hatte kratzer, beschädigungen, abnutzungsspuren und es waren sachen beigelegt die nich reingehlren..z.b. der mainboardkühler nochmal... und das is kein notmaler lieferumfang... dabei wars zubehör nedma vollständig....
seit dem meide ich den laden.... haben sich damals auch quer gestellt.. ajer nach 3 tagen diskutieren gaben sie nach....

ruf ma bei arctic an oder diskutier wie ich ewig mitm support...ev winken sies bei dir dann auch durch


----------



## ArktosFFM (6. Juni 2015)

Der Chip heizt unter Last bis auf 90-100 Grad auf. Als die Kühlung noch funktionierte hatte ich konstant 60-65 Grad unter Last. Die Schläuche sind super heiß. Das heißt, es zirkuliert kein gekühltes Wasser. Man hört auch kein plätschern mehr. Auch so ein fader Beigeschmack - dieses permanente Plätschern. Ab jetzt nur noch effziente Karten und Luftkühlung. Dachte eigentlich Mindfactory ist ne gute Adresse ?

Danke @ Noxxphox und Macque: Artic habe ich angeschrieben. Die haben einen deutschen Support. Ich hab' da eine neutrale bis netter Mail hingeschrieben und das gesamte Problem geschildert.
Bei Mindfactory seh' ich keine Fortschritte mehr. Die blocken ja ohne Pause.


----------



## Noxxphox (6. Juni 2015)

jo mindfactory stellt sich da sehr quer... aber nach ca. 1k anruen hamse verstanden dasse mich end los werden xD....
weil ein auf dr homepage als neuprodukt evrkauftes teil zu mir zus chicken und es isn gebrauchtes das dazu NICHT funktioniert? das is ne frechtheit... aber habe raus gelernt und bin nun caseking only kunde... zich bestellungen einige rma's nie probleme gehabt

sag ma was beir aus kommt... interesiert mich ob das klappt übern hersteller... bei manchen klappts bei andren nich^^ is imma sone sache^^


----------



## iGameKudan (7. Juni 2015)

Arctic hat einen sehr kulanten Support, die haben mir auch schonmal kostenfrei neue Gewindebolzen und Wärmeleitpads  für nen Accelero Xtreme IV geschickt. Dürftest da also keinemgrößeren Probleme haben.

Und dass dir die RMA wegen drei verbogenen Lamellen verweigert wird ist ja eine Schweinerei, zumal der Defekt ja nichts damit zu tun hat.


----------



## Ralle@ (7. Juni 2015)

Das eine Pumpe mal eingeht kann passieren, Arctic fertigt die ja nicht selbst.
Das Mindfactory sich da so anstellt ist ein Witz aber man hört bezüglich RMA und Mindfactory selten was gutes. Der Grund ist allerdings tatsächlich ein Witz und zeigt wie wenig Ahnung die bei dem Saftladen haben, denn verbogene Lamellen hat man schon ab Werk.

Ich habe schon 5 Hybrid II verbaut und jeder hatte mindestens 1 Lamelle die etwas verbogen war.
Wende dich einfach an Arctic selbst, die haben einen sehr guten Support. Und in Zukunft einfach Mindfactory meiden, gibt genügend andere Shops.


----------



## ArktosFFM (7. Juni 2015)

Danke sehr @ Ralle
sehr gute Infos !!!

Ja, Mindfactory schreibt selbst, dass die verbogenen Lamellen einen Produktionsfehler darstellen bzw. die verbogenen Lamellen in meinem Verantwortungsbereich liegen. 
Bei Mindfactory sollte man die Komponenten am besten vor Inbetriebnahme mit Datum schön hochauflösend fotografieren, damit man später was in der Hand hat. Sollte man bei der Anlieferung schon kleinste Fehler erkennen, sofort wieder in den Karton rein und zurückgeschickt. Dann hat die Reklamation von Mindfactory irgendwann die Regale voll mit Retouren .  Ich werde aber Spaßes halber mal einem arbeitslosen Anwalt die Sache übergeben. Meine Rechtsschutz muss auch mal geschröpft werden.


----------



## OC.Conny (7. Juni 2015)

@Noxxphox

Es wäre schön wenn du vor dem Einstellen noch mal kurz auf Fehler durchliest was du geschrieben hast . . . ich bin nicht penibel bei Grammatik und Groß- und Kleinschreibung aber ich habe jetzt schon einige Kommentare von dir gelesen und bekomme jedes mal Kopfweh weil es fast wie Rätselraten ist . . . 
da werden Buchstaben vertauscht und Wörter getrennt was einem das Lesen unheimlich erschwert


----------



## Shzlmnzl (7. Juni 2015)

OC.Conny schrieb:


> @Noxxphox
> 
> Es wäre schön wenn du vor dem Einstellen noch mal kurz auf Fehler durchliest was du geschrieben hast . . . ich bin nicht penibel bei Grammatik und Groß- und Kleinschreibung aber ich habe jetzt schon einige Kommentare von dir gelesen und bekomme jedes mal Kopfweh weil es fast wie Rätselraten ist . . .
> da werden Buchstaben vertauscht und Wörter getrennt was einem das Lesen unheimlich erschwert



lies seine Signatur.


----------



## OC.Conny (7. Juni 2015)

Da habe ich leider nicht drauf geachtet . . . Danke für den Hinweis - (hoffe nur das ist keine verarsche)


----------



## Cross-Flow (7. Juni 2015)

Ist und bleibt trotzdem kein Augment, in nem Forum das Autorkorrektur anbietet. Ansonsten schreib ich auch sowas in meine SIG und Post einfach den Müll den ich schreibe


----------



## maCque (7. Juni 2015)

Come on Leute, BTT


----------



## ArktosFFM (8. Juni 2015)

Das schreibt Artic Cooling am 08.06.2015

Hallo  Herr  soundso

Nach Ihrer Beschreibung  könnte wirklich ein Fehler an der Pumpe  vor liegen . Das  dies  durch die verbogenen Lamellen  herbei geführt wurde bezweifele Ich aber auch . Bitte senden Sie mir eine Kopie der Rechnung von Mindfactory . Ich denke da finden wir schnellstmöglich eine Abhilfe des Problems .

Mfg

Best regards

Frank Lahn_

*Das freut mich jetzt
 Geht doch*


----------



## Noxxphox (8. Juni 2015)

tja die herstelelr sind doch meistens kulanter als die shops zugeben wollen... die haben nur kb auf den rma kran xD


----------



## ArktosFFM (14. Juni 2015)

Neue Pumpe funktioniert tadelos. Unter Last bei 60% Lüfterdrehzahl bekomme ich eine Chip-Temp von 52 Grad. Da kann man nicht meckern. Erstklassig. Bei den VRM 1+2 Temps werden mir 75-80 Grad bzw. 60-65 Grad angezeigt. Da hätte ich mir bessere Werte gewünscht. Aber damit muss man wohl leben.


----------



## Aer0 (14. Juni 2015)

Bei meiner kompakt Wasserkühlung sind die Lamellen auch nicht fehlerfrei, traurig wenn die online Shops ihre Inkompetenz an den Kunden auslassen :/


----------

